# Are there higher calorie carb alternatives to potatoes, bread, and rice?



## Phineas (Mar 19, 2009)

Along with lentils, the aforementioned three foods are my primary source of carbs. And yet, these foods are surprisingly (relatively) low in calories. The only problem is they're surprisingly low in carbs. There are obvious exceptions like risotto and mashes potatoes (though, all that really adds is butter or margarine). 

*Can anyone suggest to me solid carb sources that also provide a larger amount of calories? *

In other words, I want more bang for my buck. I used to eat a lot of plain, long-grain (may have been medium) rice with my meals. The only problem was that 3/4 cup (which filled over half of my dinner plate) contained only 160 calories! I've been going for more pasta these days, but I'm wondering if there are other good sources I should try.

I really appreciate any help you can give me. And, sorry I haven't been on much lately. I post here only ever so often because I can usually find anything I need to know from a select few members. I really appreciate those of you who take the time to share your knowledge with us less-experience folk. You guys have the right to arrogant and unwilling to help others, but you're not. That's very admirable in my books. Thanks again!

Okay, I gotta go flip my steak


----------



## Built (Mar 19, 2009)

Why do you want so much carb - not a criticism, just curious. I'm doing a carb load right now so it's all carbs, all the time for me. <burp!>

And may I suggest dextrose?


----------



## Unreal (Mar 20, 2009)

Pasta, bagels, bread, oats, cereal, candy, sports drinks, sugar.


----------



## cpush (Mar 20, 2009)

Built, I'm carbing up tomorrow and am stocked on pasta, but SO sick of spaghetti sauce.  When eating mass amounts of food I think it's just too rich for me.

Can you suggest anything that can compliment pasta sans fat?

Otherwise, I usually go with pasta, cereals, rice cakes, pancakes, rolls..


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

Try rice and teriyaki or soy sauce. It's VERY easy to eat.

Also, homemade Indian rice pudding - kheer - I make mine with precooked rice, some milk, and dextrose: Got Built? » Kheer - it’s not just for bodybuilders anymore…

Stick to white rice, white pasta, peeled white or sweet potatoes, white bread, dextrose, cream of wheat, cream of rice... OH - how about lemonaid made with dextrose and lemon juice? Also polenta. Grits could work too, as can angel food cake with jam.

I had pancakes with real maple syrup yesterday and today; I make my own so they're low in fat.

Also, rice cakes - my fave are the caramel corn flavoured ones.


----------



## T_man (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm built I wouldn't go with the dextrose

Insulin spikes that big that often (assuming it's taken pwo too) is not good for not putting on fat (not cutting, but bulking with as little fat as poss), de-sensetisation of insulin protein receptors & diabetes etc


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

No worries. You don't want it, don't eat it. Phineas is carbing up, and for carbups, the insulin and the glucose is exactly what you want.


----------



## T_man (Mar 20, 2009)

I dont think insulin spike is what he's looking for

just more "dense carbs" to be fair so he can cram more with less eating

and my answer to that is; no i dont think there's any better solution to those staple foods, as they are used world over for their high carb content.

if there was anything better dont you think it would be more popular?


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

Listen, it really depends what you're doing. 

I'm doing UD2.0 right now and I start my carbup with dextrose and rice cakes, BECAUSE of how fast it is. I load in creatine while I do it, to take advantage of both the insulin-mediated delivery of it to my muscles, and the increased translocation of GLUT-4 afforded by the creatine. It's strategic, and very deliberate. I move toward slower, higher-fibre starches as the carbup progresses. 

For the record, I was prediabetic when I was 38 - on Metformin no less - BELIEVE me, I don't use dextrose all day long, but it's an easy source of glucose when you're trying to load in a thousand grams of carb in a hurry, kwim?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 20, 2009)

If you want more calories, why not blend sun flower seeds with whey protein.  
1 cup of sun flower seeds has:
calorie - 800
fat - 76 gm( is it good?)
carb. - 20 gm
I wonder if this is good idea?


----------



## Built (Mar 20, 2009)

chobby, ordinarily I'd agree with you, but it's for a carbup - it needs to be low fat.


----------



## cpush (Mar 21, 2009)

Ah Bulit, thank you!  It's morning here and I'm about to start 

Terriyaki sauce, I haven't thought of that.  I did go with some chicken soup once to lightly flavor the noodles, but it the bullion didn't really stick.  I was thinking about sweet n' sour sauce but there is a LOT of sugar in it.

I'm also going with pancakes   throw in a few blueberry and maybe 1 banana/cinnamon!

For rice cakes I'm trying out BBQ this time.

How much limit do you put on fruit?  I'll usually do 1 banana and some berries to flavor up the white carbs.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

I'll do a few pieces, and a little bit of maple syrup - I think the recommendation is to keep fructose below 60g or something. I'll have to try to remember to check.


----------



## Doppelganger (Mar 21, 2009)

Pasta is my favourite. Wholemeal pasta would be ideal.


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

Wholemeal pasta for a carbup wouldn't be ideal. Too much fibre. White pasta would be fine though!


----------



## urbanski (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm severely limiting sucrose/fructose on my carb up day. 
maybe 1 bowl cereal and some fruit. no HFCS. 
I concentrate on dextrose and complex.
besides the earlier suggestions, try low sodium ramen noodles...15 cents for 58gms carbs.
i also drink several 16oz servings of:
gatorade + 4 scoops Twinlab UltraFuel ~ 120gm carbs and very tasty


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

Built said:


> Listen, it really depends what you're doing.
> 
> I'm doing UD2.0 right now and I start my carbup with dextrose and rice cakes, BECAUSE of how fast it is. I load in creatine while I do it, to take advantage of both the insulin-mediated delivery of it to my muscles, and the increased translocation of GLUT-4 afforded by the creatine. It's strategic, and very deliberate. I move toward slower, higher-fibre starches as the carbup progresses.
> 
> For the record, I was prediabetic when I was 38 - on Metformin no less - BELIEVE me, I don't use dextrose all day long, but it's an easy source of glucose when you're trying to load in a thousand grams of carb in a hurry, kwim?



Yes, that's okay but the way you suggested it made it seem like dextrose was to be used as a replacement for those foods, which are eaten maybe 3-4 times a day by most people  But in that case it's okay.

I take my creatine with dextrose too but i make sure i only take it in the morning on an empty stomach or pwo where i'm sure my stomach is empty, as i cant train with anything in my stomach

Btw I went to my local chemist and they were out of dextrose pills (needed some quick ones because my supply had finnished)  instead i got some lucozade pills which were 86% glucose(dextrose). They also contain maltodextrin, citric acid, flavourings, ascorbic acid and lutiea. Is that okay as a short-term replacement?? I heard lucozade was bad for you so i shy away from it atm


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

Dextrose PILLS?

LOL

I take 40g at a time - that would be a lot of pills!

T, the OP was specifically talking about a carbup - I even asked before responding.


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

i see
well i dont know what carbing up, my bad 

yea there's 47g per pack and i found out the hard way that they do not dissolve in water without mashing them up first....

but that was just thursday, today i went and bought a weight gainer with 50g carbs, mainly dextrose and 35g whey for pwo so i can just bung it in with some creatine then mix at the gym

last time i mashed the pills in a glass it broke lol


----------



## urbanski (Mar 21, 2009)

dextrose (corn sugar) is about $2 for a 5lb bag online. hundreds of servings @ 45cals/12gm carb per serving

as of this second i'm beginning a 24 hour carb load.
i have prepped:
2c pasta
1c sauce
4 scoops UltraFuel 
4 scoop dex
16oz gatorade

total: 1400cals/308g carbs
not bad for 1 meal


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 21, 2009)

I still prefer bagels for my carbups.  Eat em in pairs and its just a tad over 100g of carbs at every sitting.

This carbup I started off with some big bowls of Cascadian Farms Wild Blueberry Cereal....delicious!


----------



## danzik17 (Mar 21, 2009)

Also for pasta you could try making your own sauce.  I don't like the pre-canned stuff, but if you buy some pureed tomatoes, garlic, onion, basil and chop it up/blend it together then slowly reduce it you have a delicious sauce that isn't too sweet.  Takes a long time to do though, expect to take over an hour just to reduce it (on low heat).


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Also for pasta you could try making your own sauce.  I don't like the pre-canned stuff, but if you buy some pureed tomatoes, garlic, onion, basil and chop it up/blend it together then slowly reduce it you have a delicious sauce that isn't too sweet.  Takes a long time to do though, expect to take over an hour just to reduce it (on low heat).



fok dat


----------



## Built (Mar 21, 2009)

Seriously. Start with paste. WAY faster.


----------



## Robertooo (Mar 21, 2009)

Cornflakes!

The white rice i buy (Im in Australia) has 10.5g/117g/1g (p/c/f) per serving of 450g cooked rice.  By comparison, 100g of cornflakes (a large bowl) has 10.3g/110.3/0.2g (p/c/f) if you add some dextrose on top (i add anywhere between 30-50) and some milk (skim or regular depending on your goals) you have probably a good alternative with a higher caloric intake!


----------

